#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Pergunta sobre regras contras adwares e publicidade

## Lemaxtelecom

olá a todos , pessoal regras contra adware e ppublicidades no mikrotik funcionam , vcs conhecem alguns quais os pros e contra , de se usar essas regras. att emerson

----------

